# Am I the last to know?



## JulietMontagu (Feb 8, 2013)

Kfb without a hole. Knit into the front of the stitch but instead of knitting into the back, simply slip the stitch. No hole! I haven't tried Pfb but am very pleased with the knit. I am relatively new to knitting so you folks probably have known this little trick for ages but it was quite the revelation for me.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I'm probably missing something, but I don't understand how this makes an increase.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

From a earlier discussion thread, I read that this is a fairly new technique. Knit in the front of the stitch as normal then put your needle through the back and just slip the stitch. You are on the cutting edge of new techniques!!!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

When you kfb there is no hole. You knit in front of stitch and then knit in back of stitch then take off needle. Their is no hole what so ever.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

So. . .k into the front of the st, and then, BEFORE dropping it from the LH needle, and RATHER THAN k into the back of the st, you simply twist the RH needle as though you intend to k into the back, but stop short of actually knitting into the back? So you only sl that back portion of the st, without knitting it? Did I understand this correctly? *sigh* I suppose I should just try a swatch!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Another case of me doing something just because it seemed to make sense- and finding I am not the first person to do things differently.

Bummer. I thought I was an innovator. 
:lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I will give that a try on a swatch also.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

PiggiesMom said:


> Another case of me doing something just because it seemed to make sense- and finding I am not the first person to do things differently.
> 
> Bummer. I thought I was an innovator.
> :lol:


You ARE an innovator in your own home...!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Buttons said:


> When you kfb there is no hole. You knit in front of stitch and then knit in back of stitch then take off needle. Their is no hole what so ever.


That's what I thought, will have to try them both now to be sure.


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, so I just went to my current WIP to test out this method of KFB suggested. It left a noticeable hole. I usually knit front and back to increase and am left with no hole but the usual "Purl bump", a horizontal loop across the front. I think previously, a discussion was started to do KFB without this loop/bump showing. Can someone address how to do that?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm going to try this. I don't have holes with this increase but it's good to find out how it looks. Thank you


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! I guess I'll have to try as well. It must be new.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Buttons said:


> When you kfb there is no hole. You knit in front of stitch and then knit in back of stitch then take off needle. Their is no hole what so ever.


Not for me either. No hole. -- 
Unless some folks are referring to the actual tiny, itty bitty space between the two sts as a hole.:wink: 
Which I can see a bit larger at times, but it works itself out after washing/blocking, to smooth out the stitches when finished.

Now M1 sometimes does, but my fault in not twisting it properly.


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mine sometimes makes a hole, particularly with chunky wool . Thanks I will try this method and by not knitting the stitch, it won't leave the "bud"either



Buttons I love your avatar and have it on my phone. - so much funnier with the sound!


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

This is my new favorite increase - no hole, no garter bump.


----------



## JulietMontagu (Feb 8, 2013)

I deeply apologize for being vague. Let me try again. Knit into the front of the stitch as normal. Don't slide the stitch off and insert your RH needle into the same stitch as if to purl and then slip the stitch. Hope this helps.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Juden99 said:


> Mine sometimes makes a hole, particularly with chunky wool . Thanks I will try this method and by not knitting the stitch, it won't leave the "bud"either
> 
> Buttons I love your avatar and have it on my phone. - so much funnier with the sound!


I would to hear the sounds.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Buttons said:


> When you kfb there is no hole. You knit in front of stitch and then knit in back of stitch then take off needle. Their is no hole what so ever.


No, I'm pretty sure this technique is to avoid the purl bump. I thing Meg Swansen introduced it.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I will try this. It sounds better. Like you said to avoid the purl bump.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never had a hole using kf&b. Its my favorite increase. The new one is so that you don't have the 'unsightly purl bump' when you're done. Haven't tried it yet but I will on my next thumb gusset.


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Buttons said:


> I would to hear the sounds.


Well here goes and those easily offended please don't shout at me! ...

The cocky penguin walking past says "morning fat f**k! " - that's why he gets the slap!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

So now, I am really confused. Do you slip thru the back loop or the front????

Quote from Phoebe's Mother "So. . .k into the front of the st, and then, BEFORE dropping it from the LH needle, and RATHER THAN k into the back of the st, you simply twist the RH needle as though you intend to k into the back, but stop short of actually knitting into the back? So you only sl that back portion of the st, without knitting it? Did I understand this correctly? "



JulietMontagu said:


> I deeply apologize for being vague. Let me try again. Knit into the front of the stitch as normal. Don't slide the stitch off and insert your RH needle into the same stitch as if to purl and then slip the stitch. Hope this helps.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, it's to remove the purl bump (not the hole, since there isn't one). And I'm not so sure it's very new either. I think Meg Swanson wrote about it in a 2008 newsletter. Still, it's a good idea.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a wonderful tip. I just tried it on a swatch and no purl bump. The stitches look like the twin stitches made for the FLK heel. I will try this method for the heel and see if it works. Thank you for letting us know about this.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Buttons said:


> When you kfb there is no hole. You knit in front of stitch and then knit in back of stitch then take off needle. Their is no hole what so ever.


This is a Meg Swansen variation, and it is not to eliminate a hole, but to eliminate the little horizontal bar that you get on front with a traditional kfb.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> So now, I am really confused. Do you slip thru the back loop or the front????
> 
> Quote from Phoebe's Mother "So. . .k into the front of the st, and then, BEFORE dropping it from the LH needle, and RATHER THAN k into the back of the st, you simply twist the RH needle as though you intend to k into the back, but stop short of actually knitting into the back? So you only sl that back portion of the st, without knitting it? Did I understand this correctly? "


You do a normal knit and leave the stitch on the left needle, then put the right needle through the back leg as if you were about to knit through the back leg. Don't wrap or pull a stitch through it, though. Just pull that stitch off the left needle.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Juden99 said:


> Well here goes and those easily offended please don't shout at me! ...
> 
> The cocky penguin walking past says "morning fat f**k! " - that's why he gets the slap!


Not shouting, just laughing along with you. You do know that, from now on, every time I see Button's avatar, I will hear that line and laugh some more. You're wicked! :twisted:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juden99 said:


> Well here goes and those easily offended please don't shout at me! ...
> The cocky penguin walking past says "morning fat f**k! " - that's why he gets the slap!





Jessica-Jean said:


> Not shouting, just laughing along with you. You do know that, from now on, every time I see Button's avatar, I will hear that line and laugh some more. You're wicked! :twisted:


You are the wicked one.  
I just scrolled up to watch the avatar after reading what is said and also reading your post. 
Now I Am In The Loop... Slap! Slap! Slap! :lol: :lol: :XD: 
That one penguin has been watching too much NCIS ... learned the Gibbs Slap pretty quick.

Time to go to bed.


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not shouting, just laughing along with you. You do know that, from now on, every time I see Button's avatar, I will hear that line and laugh some more. You're wicked! :twisted:


Well that is exactly what I have been doing, which is why I had to share it with the rest of you !


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JulietMontagu said:


> Kfb without a hole. Knit into the front of the stitch but instead of knitting into the back, simply slip the stitch. No hole! I haven't tried Pfb but am very pleased with the knit. I am relatively new to knitting so you folks probably have known this little trick for ages but it was quite the revelation for me.


Umm ... No. You are decidedly NOT the last to know of this technique. This is the first I've heard of it. Now, I have to remember it long enough to sit and swatch it!

Thank you for bringing it up!


----------



## Irene Ferguson (Jul 31, 2012)

I came late to the party on this one as well,kfbl being my "go to" increase, this way is easier to do and no odd " bump ".


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Now I'm totally confused. Do you slip the stitch as if you were going to purl it or as if you were going to knit it? And can you do this with a PFB as well as a KFB?

Penny


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Buttons said:


> When you kfb there is no hole. You knit in front of stitch and then knit in back of stitch then take off needle. Their is no hole what so ever.


Hi! I've never had a hole with kfb, either... am I doing it incorrectly??


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

jvallas said:


> You do a normal knit and leave the stitch on the left needle, then put the right needle through the back leg as if you were about to knit through the back leg. Don't wrap or pull a stitch through it, though. Just pull that stitch off the left needle.


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I will have to give this a try!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I am doing a washcloth with 1 row KFB across and 2nd row is K2Tog across. One side is bumpy and one side is smooth.I want the bump! I do not have any hole.
If I was doing a different item, and just increasing,I will try this slip method or at least a swatch.
Its 4 AM, time to get some sleep!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It makes the increase because you knitted into the front but when you slipped the back of it, it created 2 stitches. I have done this for years.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Phoebe's Mother said:


> So. . .k into the front of the st, and then, BEFORE dropping it from the LH needle, and RATHER THAN k into the back of the st, you simply twist the RH needle as though you intend to k into the back, but stop short of actually knitting into the back? So you only sl that back portion of the st, without knitting it? Did I understand this correctly? *sigh* I suppose I should just try a swatch!


Yes that's what you do. You have it right.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I never new of this before so thanks for bringing this up. I will have to give it a try the next time I make something using a increase.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Buttons,

I love your avatar....LOL


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is the same tip with photos:

http://www.pinterest.com/whighy/knit-increases/


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't mind the little bump. When I lose track of # of decreases I just count the garter bumps. Once blocked no sign of them


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just tried and works great!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Buttons said:


> When you kfb there is no hole. You knit in front of stitch and then knit in back of stitch then take off needle. Their is no hole what so ever.


I agree... I have never encountered a hole when using KFB as Buttons described.

I am a bit confused as to why you would need to find a technique to solve a problem that "doesn't exist"?!?! At least I have never heard of anyone having problems with holes when KFB.......


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I was on the recent thread addressing increases. I believe it was referencing right/left leaning increases vs this kfb one. 

The suggestion to try the front/back w/ slipping the back off was not to prevent holes but to prevent the purl bump it makes.

Am I right?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, this is new to me too. I will try to remember this when it is needed&#128522;


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Another bookmark! How my list is growing &#128515;


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> Got it! Thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

beaz said:


> Here is the same tip with photos:
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/whighy/knit-increases/


Definitely followed that board! Thanks for the link. :-D


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

I didn't know this either.


----------



## knitnancy (May 10, 2012)

The whole purpose for a KFB is so you don't have a hole as you do if you did a YO No holes with a kfb


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I have it now. The pinterest board was a big help as I knit through the back and wasn't sure how to place the needle for the purl part of the stitch.
I will try this with my "back" knit and see if I get the same result.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, finally I get it!


jvallas said:


> You do a normal knit and leave the stitch on the left needle, then put the right needle through the back leg as if you were about to knit through the back leg. Don't wrap or pull a stitch through it, though. Just pull that stitch off the left needle.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is the PDF download tutorial for it.
"KFB Increase Without Purl Bumps Tutorial" 
http://f.cl.ly/items/0R3U0Q0i1B350e0r3r1Q/kfb%20without%20purl%20bumps-tutorial.pdf


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

so on first glance it looks like a variation on the lifted increase which is what always use these days .... since it leaves behind no hole or bar

i like the techknitting instructions
http://techknitting.blogspot.ca/2007/05/very-nearly-invisible-increase.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Phoebe's Mother said:


> So. . .k into the front of the st, and then, BEFORE dropping it from the LH needle, and RATHER THAN k into the back of the st, you simply twist the RH needle as though you intend to k into the back, but stop short of actually knitting into the back? So you only sl that back portion of the st, without knitting it? Did I understand this correctly? *sigh* I suppose I should just try a swatch!


thats how I read it... you said it better than I could


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Once I finally got it..... it's great  but the journey was long.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Irene Ferguson said:


> I came late to the party on this one as well,kfbl being my "go to" increase, this way is easier to do and no odd " bump ".


There is a new version of knitting KFB without the purl bump. Meg Swansen (Elizabeth Zimmermann's daughter) knits this increase. Knit in the front loop as per the start of this increase, then insert the right needle into the back loop of the knit stitch and pull it off the left needle. DO NOT KNIT into the back stitch. Then just continue knitting.

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/nlf2008.htm
Scroll down to find instructions for the increase.

or: here is a great visual tutorial I found on pinterest:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

JulietMontagu said:


> Kfb without a hole. Knit into the front of the stitch but instead of knitting into the back, simply slip the stitch. No hole! I haven't tried Pfb but am very pleased with the knit. I am relatively new to knitting so you folks probably have known this little trick for ages but it was quite the revelation for me.


I found this tip very recently in the course of reading various knitting/crocheting blogs and had not heard of it before; I've been knitting for 30+ years. It's always worthwhile to pass along anything new and different when you find it because every now and then it really is new and different to most of us :~). That's one of the beauties of this craft which attracts very talented and creative people. Thanks for posting it. I hadn't had a project recently that called for that stitch and don't want to forget about it when I do, which will be soon.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> Another case of me doing something just because it seemed to make sense- and finding I am not the first person to do things differently.
> 
> Bummer. I thought I was an innovator.
> :lol:


The fact that someone else beat you to it passing it along does NOT mean you aren't an innovator. Because you are creative and innovative, because you do things differently, please pass it along so credit will go where credit is due :~D!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I found this tip very recently in the course of reading various knitting/crocheting blogs and had not heard of it before; I've been knitting for 30+ years. It's always worthwhile to pass along anything new and different when you find it because every now and then it really is new and different to most of us :~). That's one of the beauties of this craft which attracts very talented and creative people. Thanks for posting it. I hadn't had a project recently that called for that stitch and don't want to forget about it when I do, which will be soon.


I see that many great minds here think alike! :thumbup:

here is a great visual tutorial I found on pinterest:


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Juden99 - How did you get that avatar to your phone?


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Johna said:


> Juden99 - How did you get that avatar to your phone?


Someone emailed it to me but don't know where it came from


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The kf and slip st are both taking the place of the original knitted stitch so there are now 2 st where there was 1 st before.

Never heard this one before. Thanks newby.



vershi said:


> That's what I thought, will have to try them both now to be sure.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

JulietMontagu said:


> Kfb without a hole. Knit into the front of the stitch but instead of knitting into the back, simply slip the stitch. No hole! I haven't tried Pfb but am very pleased with the knit. I am relatively new to knitting so you folks probably have known this little trick for ages but it was quite the revelation for me.


Well, this is news to me as well. I've only been knitting since January 2005 (14 years). I'm a new-comer. 

I am making a note of this discussion and will certainly give this new technique a go.

What is Pfb? Purl front back? Please explain how to execute that. Thank you... and everyone else that is contributing to this thread. Ya just gotta love this forum.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

From the tutorial, there is also a slight variation on the following row that lines up the stitches.



galaxycraft said:


> Here is the PDF download tutorial for it.
> "KFB Increase Without Purl Bumps Tutorial"
> http://f.cl.ly/items/0R3U0Q0i1B350e0r3r1Q/kfb%20without%20purl%20bumps-tutorial.pdf


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> Another case of me doing something just because it seemed to make sense- and finding I am not the first person to do things differently.
> 
> Bummer. I thought I was an innovator.
> :lol:


The fact that you shared this makes you special and that is what is important. Thank you


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone have the ability to make a short video to post? I'd love to see this done... I just tried it but when it came to reverse or purling back across it was a humdinger trying to get the needle into the increased or slipped st. when finally getting it in there, it pretty much looked like the increase I use exclusively which is to use the the 2 legs of the stitch below the intended stitch to increase. If I'm making an edge increase, I use the right leg of the second stitch from the edge or If I need to use the first stitch of the the rs row, I use the left leg to make the increase. Once I get to the end of a row to m1, I use the same method, 2nd stitch from edge uses left leg and last stitch uses right leg. The increase looks exactly the same as what is being suggested hear, but far easier for me to get into the stitch without declaring war... (lol)... 

Did this make sense to anyone else but me? O' well...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I see that many great minds here think alike! :thumbup:
> 
> here is a great visual tutorial I found on pinterest:
> Thank you, mopgenorth. I've bookmarked it :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Here is the PDF download tutorial for it.
> "KFB Increase Without Purl Bumps Tutorial"
> http://f.cl.ly/items/0R3U0Q0i1B350e0r3r1Q/kfb%20without%20purl%20bumps-tutorial.pdf


Thank you, galaxycraft. This is the one I saw somewhere and neglected to print out (my bad); I have printed it out for future reference :~).


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Well, this is news to me as well. I've only been knitting since January 2005 (14 years). I'm a new-comer.
> 
> I am making a note of this discussion and will certainly give this new technique a go.
> 
> What is Pfb? Purl front back? Please explain how to execute that. Thank you... and everyone else that is contributing to this thread. Ya just gotta love this forum.


If not mistaken, you would purl as usual without slipping the stitch from the left needle and then you would purl into the back of the stitch and remove both stitches from needle... think it's pretty straight forward and it's how I've been performing it. If I'm mistaken, maybe someone could make their recommendation to enlighten us both...

Good luck and happy knitting


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sevolnam said:


> If not mistaken, you would purl as usual without slipping the stitch from the left needle and then you would purl into the back of the stitch and remove both stitches from needle... think it's pretty straight forward and it's how I've been performing it. If I'm mistaken, maybe someone could make their recommendation to enlighten us both...
> 
> Good luck and happy knitting


This is the customary way of doing it. My understanding of the new way is to skip the "purl" in the back stitch and simply slip it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Instead of doing a kfb a M1 will make an increase eithout a hole or the "purl" bump.
Jane


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

@SAMKewel... are you saying to to make a purl then pick up the back of the purl st and just slip it off as oppose to completing the throw before removing from needle? I just tried it that way so wanna make sure I'm understanding you correctly...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sevolnam said:


> @SAMKewel... are you saying to to make a purl then pick up the back of the purl st and just slip it off as oppose to completing the throw before removing from needle? I just tried it that way so wanna make sure I'm understanding you correctly...


Just to make sure we're on the same page :~), first knit the stitch and then put the needle into the back of the same stitch as if to purl and slip it off to the right hand needle. That's it!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not shouting, just laughing along with you. You do know that, from now on, every time I see Button's avatar, I will hear that line and laugh some more. You're wicked! :twisted:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

robinw said:


> Ok, so I just went to my current WIP to test out this method of KFB suggested. It left a noticeable hole. I usually knit front and back to increase and am left with no hole but the usual "Purl bump", a horizontal loop across the front. I think previously, a discussion was started to do KFB without this loop/bump showing. Can someone address how to do that?


From the thread a week or so ago I understand that if you knit into the front loop as usual and instead of knitting into the back loop you simply slip the back loop off onto the right needle. This avoids the purl bump. I haven't needed that increase since I learned of this modified KFB, so I don't know from first hand experience, but that's what the previous thread said to do. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

WVMaryBeth said:


> From a earlier discussion thread, I read that this is a fairly new technique. Knit in the front of the stitch as normal then put your needle through the back and just slip the stitch. You are on the cutting edge of new techniques!!!


I have been doing this way for a very long time, not new to me.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

blawler said:


> From the thread a week or so ago I understand that if you knit into the front loop as usual and instead of knitting into the back loop you simply slip the back loop off onto the right needle. This avoids the purl bump. I haven't needed that increase since I learned of this modified KFB, so I don't know from first hand experience, but that's what the previous thread said to do. Aloha... Bev


I wish I was in Hawaii right now... it's been years since I've been there. My sis and her husband are there now... as I write this post... but, they didn't take me with them... waaaaa!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice tip!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

I just tried it and it is easy and it is effective. I never had a hole with kfb but this does eliminate the garter bump. BUT it looks like a right leaning increase so for my raglan sweaters I will stick to my k1r and k1l. But in other uses I will definitely use this. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> I just tried it and it is easy and it is effective. I never had a hole with kfb but this does eliminate the garter bump. BUT it looks like a right leaning increase so for my raglan sweaters I will stick to my k1r and k1l. But in other uses I will definitely use this. Thanks for sharing it.


Thanks for sharing your experience with it. I have an upcoming project in which I will be trying it :~).


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> I wish I was in Hawaii right now... it's been years since I've been there. My sis and her husband are there now... as I write this post... but, they didn't take me with them... waaaaa!


Sorry, ya? Aloha... Bev


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

blawler said:


> Sorry, ya? Aloha... Bev


Thanks for your greeting. If you're a mom... Happy Mother's Day. It's been grand for me.. so far. Aloha from Southern California.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Thanks for your greeting. If you're a mom... Happy Mother's Day. It's been grand for me.. so far. Aloha from Southern California.


Mahalo nui loa and Happy Mother's day to you, too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## patsykelly (Feb 16, 2013)

Buttons said:


> When you kfb there is no hole. You knit in front of stitch and then knit in back of stitch then take off needle. Their is no hole what so ever.


Buttons love your avatar did you down load it from somewhere?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

JulietMontagu said:


> Kfb without a hole. Knit into the front of the stitch but instead of knitting into the back, simply slip the stitch. No hole! I haven't tried Pfb but am very pleased with the knit. I am relatively new to knitting so you folks probably have known this little trick for ages but it was quite the revelation for me.


I did both techniques of kfb and didn't see a difference. I also did the pfb and again, no difference. No holes on either techniques.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I had not heard of it and dislike the little bar so thanks for sharing! Thanks everyone who shared a link too!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> I just tried it and it is easy and it is effective. I never had a hole with kfb but this does eliminate the garter bump. BUT it looks like a right leaning increase so for my raglan sweaters I will stick to my k1r and k1l. But in other uses I will definitely use this. Thanks for sharing it.


UPDATE
When I tried this stitchitwas on a raglan sweater. It looked fine but then I switched back to the m1 that I had been using before. The stitch didn't show, it didn't make a garter bump, but after a few more rows I noticed a distinct small hole. maybe I did the stitch incorrectly, but the way I understood how to do it, it made hole, and I would never use it. I'll keep watching for more instructions.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I just used this method increasing on the sleeve of my granddaughters sweater. I really like it and the fact there are no purl bumps. In fact you can hardly see where any of the increases are. Thanks for posting this technique. I love KP and all the help and tips.


----------

